# Dead computer: used to be "replacing onboard video"



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by cheila
Hello,:wink: 
 My first time on this, don't know if I'm doing it right, anyway my first post...I have an onboard video card that is not working I like to replace it but I can't find the model # of the mobo nor the video ...is using, first of all, can I remove the on board , second of all, I can't find the same part anywhere on line all I have to go by is the model # of the case. or I was thinking of buying a cheepe separate card, need advise I don't know what type of card is onboard. the case is a premio model # aries/centella series, I don't see it anywhere on the internet.:4-dontkno


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

We really need to know a bit more about your exact computer model. There should be a sticker on the computer somewhere which gives you the exact model number. It may be on this page.

What problem are you having with your onboard video? Is it not working properly or is it just too slow? If it's not working properly, then the problem is more likely to be a software problem then a hardware problem so you may not need a new video card to fix it. If there's a hardware problem with the onboard video then the easiest way to fix it is to add an expansion card.


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

Premio
model aries/centella series
premio-mt 2815m
This is what I from the label on the back.
I'm trying to get info. on this model but I can find anything that would tell me wish video.....to replace it with.
The card is not working at all but I don't know the part # because I can't located all I have is the Model # of the computer.
Thank you for the info. I'll get on this to see if I can find what I'm looking for.
If anything else you come up with let me know.


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

*reply on video card replacement*

Win. 98 se
xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm having a hard time finding your computer too. We may be able to figure it out by running DxDiag. It will also tell me about your display drivers to see if there's anything wrong with them. To run DxDiag, do the following:

Click _Start_.
Click _Run_.
Type in _dxdiag_.
Click _OK_.
Click _Save All Information_.
Click _Save_ to save the dxdiag.txt to your desktop (or wherever you'd like to save it).
Include dxdiag.txt as an attachment to your next post.



> The card is not working at all


What happens? Is it giving you an error message? What's wrong with it?


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

*vidio card replacement*

Hello'
:sad: Well, thats the problem the monitor (Working )doesn't work with this puter and thats is why Im asking for help, I have no documents for it and they don't make the mobo for it anymore and Premio won't help me they refuse to give info. on no longer model. all I have is the the CPU #FW82815 F1131096 SL4DSF. I like to buy a replacement video...or and expansion card. but I'm not familiar with inboard card. I would I know to buy the right one for the mobo and PCU.:wink:


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

I look on the page you send me and the closest I came with is PREMIOARIES815M/CENTELLA 815M


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you taken the side panel off the computer and looked at the motherboard for a model number? 
When you look at your motherboard does it have these slots:









If so the brown slot is AGP and the white slots are PCI. AGP is the superior port for video cards but you can always get a PCI video card if you aren't really concerned with performance.

If your slots looks like this:









the top slot is PCI-express (similar to AGP but you'll notice AGP is divided closer to the center of the slot where PCI-e is divided near far left end of the slot) the rest are regular PCI. In this situation PCI-e is the superior slot but you still can use a regular PCI card on the regular PCI slots.

If you get your case open and you just can't decide if the top slot is PCI-e or AGP you may just want to go with the regular old PCI video.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

From the "FW82815" part of your number, I'd assume that you have an Intel 815 motherboard. That means that you probably have an AGP 4X slot which can hold a video card.

Here's another motherboard picture which includes all the various slots side by side:

You should definitely open up the machine and take a look inside to see what kind of unused slots you have.

Are you sure that the onboard video is the problem? Any number of components with problems can keep a machine from starting up properly including the power supply, motherboard, CPU, and video card. If your machine isn't starting up, then adding a new video card may not fix the situation. I'd make very sure that video is your problem before getting a new video card.

To try to make sure it's a video card problem:
I assume that you've tested the monitor on another machine and it works. Did this computer work previously and then just suddenly stop working? Did you make any changes (hardware or software) just before it stopped working? When you turn the machine on, exactly what does it do? Does the machine boot to Windows but not allow you to see what's going on or does it not boot at all? Does the machine make any beeping sounds? What fans are running?


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

lol, that's my motherboard!


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

*video card replacement*

jnob, you've been so helpful, you just answered my Q's, thats What I needed to get me started, I have an AGP AND A PCI CARD wish I'm going to try it now, now here is a pic. of my mobo. and to make sure respond to me if anything is different to confirm. and wish me luck, again thank a million. 
have a great day you just made mine a good one,

Let me know if I attch: the pic.


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it is an intel 815, and yes it worked before, I didn't make any changes yet, the previous monitor its not working at all, so I decided to try it with an working monitor and the green light click on for a second then it clicks to orange and thats as far as it goes, the screen is black and is stays black. What do you suggest should I till try the video card first?


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

UNCLEMACRO, Thakyou for the pic. too.


----------



## Grandmaster_Z (Apr 25, 2005)

u said you have 2 seperate cards? 1 agp and 1 pci? well, try them one at a time, see what happens.


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, I'll get back with results,


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

A PCI video card probably won't appear on the monitor. Normally, a computer with onboard video and an AGP slot will assume that any video card in the AGP slot is the primary display and any video card in a PCI slot is a secondary display. So if you add a PCI card, the onboard video will still be the primary video which will show up on the monitor. Adding the AGP card will disable the 815 onboard video automatically without having to fiddle around in the BIOS.

So basically, only the AGP video card is sure to show up on the monitor without going into the BIOS.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

also, if you are talking about normal pci, it's a seriously slow interface, and you'd greatly benefit from using the AGP instead.


----------



## cheila (Mar 20, 2006)

*monitor*

Hello,
I try the AGP and PCI card and neither one worked, whats next, What should I check next, do I need a mobo, if I do what do I need to know, unless there might be something else wrong. any suggestion,
Thank you


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Figuring out exactly what's broken can be very difficult without swapping in known good parts. Swapping power supplies or motherboards involves unplugging and plugging lots of cables and major amounts of fiddling around inside the computer so it's not for the faint-of-heart.

If you want to try to figure this out then the best thing to do is describe exactly what happens after you turn the machine on. You already said the monitor light turns green for a second and then orange and nothing is ever written on the screen. If a motherboard is having problems it often puts out beep codes to explain what's wrong. Does the machine make any beeping sounds? If so, what is the sequence of beeps? Turn the machine on with the side of the case off and see which fans are running inside the computer. There should be a fan on your CPU. It's the biggest fan hooked to a large heatsink on your motherboard. What does the CPU fan do? Does it turn on and stay on or go on and off or what?

One thing you can do while watching the CPU fan is to check for bad capacitors. They're a common cause of bad motherboards. This page explains what they look like. The capacitors are small cylindrical things. Their tops bulge or they leak fluid when they go bad.


----------

